# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Десятка случайных открытий

## Irina

*История знает немало случайных открытий. Хотя, как говорится в одном старом анекдоте, то, что «сегодня – случайность, завтра – привычка, а послезавтра – традиция». Итак, топ-10 случайных открытий по мнению Exn.ca (Discovery Channel).*


10. Фруктовое мороженное на палочке (popsicle)

Frank Epperson, автор этот изобретения, был молодым парнем всего одиннадцати лет, когда придумал то, что некоторые позже назовут одним из самых важных изобретений 20-го века. Конечно же, скорее всего леди Удача улыбнулась этому мальчишке, когда он растворил содовый порошок в воде – популярный напиток ребятни 1905 года. Выпить напиток сразу не получилось и Франк, не убрав из стакана с напитком палочку для размешивания, отставил его на некоторое время. Погода была морозной и смесь застыла. Франк со смехом показал свои одноклассникам смешную замороженную штуковину на палочке, которую можно было лизать языком. Спустя 18 лет Франк вспомнил этот забавный случай и начал производить фруктовое мороженное «Epsicles» в семи вариантах вкусов. Сегодня только в Америке в год продается больше трех миллионов фруктовых мороженных на палочке (popsicle).


9. Застежка-липучка или велкро (velcro)

В 1941 году швейцарский изобретатель George de Mestral выгуливал свою собаку. Когда они вернулись домой, оказалось, что пальто у Джорджа, как и шерсть собаки были покрыты репейником. Рассмотрев репейник под микроскопом, Джордж рассмотрел, крючочки, которыми растение прикреплялось к шерсти собаки только что не «намертво».

Он сам смастерил две ленты с такими же мелкими крючочками, которые цеплялись бы друг за друга – альтернативная застежка получилась! Но массовое производство «липучек» наступит только через 14 лет. Первыми на вооружение их приняли космонавты – на них застегивают скафандры.


8. Суперклей

Суперклей, или Krazy Glue, это вещество, которое фактически называется «cyanoacrylate (цианоакрилат)» Его изобрел случайно dr. Harry Coover, который в лабораторных условиях во время Второй мировой войны (1942 год) проводил поиск прозрачного пластика для орудийных прицелов. Полученный цианоакрилат не решил его проблем, поскольку быстро твердел, клеился к чему попало и портил лабораторное оборудование.

Но, спустя много лет, в 1958 году, он понял, что его изобретение может сослужить пользу человечеству. Самой реальной пользой оказалась способность моментально заклеивать раны – это спасло жизни многих солдат во время войны во Вьетнаме – с заклеенными ранами их можно было транспортировать в больницу. Кстати, в 1959 году необыкновенные способности клея были продемонстрированы Америке, когда ведущий программы был поднят в воздух при помощи двух стальных пластин, склеенных между собой всего лишь капелькой клея. Позже в воздух поднимали все подряд – от телевизоров до автомобиля(!).


7. Клейкие листки - мемостикерсы (post-it notes)

В 1970 году Spencer Silver, который работал на корпорацию 3M (Minnesota, Mining and Manufacturing), пытался разработать суперсильный клей. То, что ему удавалось получить, было полной противоположностью: клей размазывался по поверхности бумаги, а, если ее приклеивали к чему-нибудь, она отваливалась через какое-то время, не оставляя никаких следов на поверхности.

Через четыре года сотрудник этой же компании, Артур Фрай, который пел в церковном хоре, чтобы быстро найти нужный текст, придумал клеить закладки к книге с псалмами, намазанные эти составом – иначе они легко выпадали из нее. С 1980 года – начала выпуска post-it notes – по сей день – это один из наиболее популярных офисных продуктов.


6. Защитный материал Scotchgard

В 1953 году Патси Шерман, сотрудница все той же корпорации 3M, работала на резиновым материалом, который должен был выдерживать контакт с авиационным топливом. Неаккуратный лаборант пролил один из ее экспериментальных составов на ее новые теннисные туфли. Сначала она расстроилась, поскольку не могла отчистить его от туфлей ни мылом, ни спиртом.

Но эта неудача одновременно и вдохновила Шерман. Она принялясь за работу и год спустя на рынок вышел известный теперь всем препарат Scotchgard, который защищает поверхности от загрязнений – как ткани, так и автомобили.


5. Небьющееся стекло

Сегодня оно известно повсюду, но, когда французский ученый Edouard Benedictus в 1903 году во время работы в лаборатории случайно уронил на пол стеклянную пустую колбу и она не разбилась – его это очень удивило. Стенки колбы, конечно же, были покрыты сеткой трещин, но на куски она не разбилась. Оказалось, до этого в колбе хранился раствор коллодия (раствор нитратов целлюлозы в смеси этанола с этиловым эфиром), раствор испарился, но стенки сосуда были покрыты его тонким слоем.
В то время во Франции развивалось автомобилестроение, ветровое стекло было сделано из обычного стекла – это было причиной множества травм водителей. Бенидикутс видел реальную выгоду для спасения многих человеческих жизней в использовании его изобретения в автомобиле, но автомобилестроители посчитали его слишком дорогим для производства. И только спустя годы, после того, как WW 1 использовало триплекс в качестве стекла для противогазов, в 1944 году Volvo применила его и в автомобилях.


4. Целлофан

В 1908 году Jacques Brandenberger, швейцарский химик, работающий на текстильную промышленность, попробовал создать влагонепроницаемое покрытие для кухонных скатертей, чтобы защитить их от пятен. Покрытие в виде жидкой вискозы оказалось слишком жестким для этих целей, но Жак прочувствовал потенциал этого продукта и предложил использовать его за упаковки продуктов. Но ему понадобилось еще 10 лет, чтобы сконструировать машину для производства целлофана.


3. Вулканизированная резина

Когда Колумб впервые привез резиновые шарики из Вест-Индии, это было похоже на волшебное открытие. Но были у этого чуда и минусы: каучук гнил, вонял, был слишком липким при тепле – и слишком твердым при холоде. Поэтому люди так и не поняли в то время, где его можно применить. Почти 300 лет спустя – в 1839 году - Charles Goodyear решил эту проблему. В его химической лаборатории он пытался смешивать каучук с магнезией, известью, азотной кислотой – все впустую. Следующая попытка – смешать каучук с серой тоже закончилась неудачей. Но, вдруг, совершенно случайно, эти резину и серу уронили на горячую печь – вот так была получена эластичная резина, из которой теперь производят мячи, калоши и автомобильные покрышки.


2. Рентгеновские лучи или X- Rays

Эти лучи были открыты в 1895 году физиком Wilhelm Conrad Rontgen. Он работал в затемненной комнате, пытаясь понять, смогут ли недавно открытые катодные лучи нет (они применяются до сих пор – в телевизорах, в флуоресцентных лампах и т.д.) пройти сквозь вакуумную трубку или нет. Случайно он заметил, что на химически очищенном экране на расстоянии в несколько футов появилось расплывчатое зеленоватое облачко. Это было похоже на то, как если бы слабая вспышка от индукционной катушки отразилась в зеркале. Семь недель он проводил исследования, практически не покидая лабораторию. Оказалось, что причиной свечения являются прямые лучи, исходящие от катодно-лучевой трубки, что излучение дает тень, и оно не может быть отклонено с помощью магнита - и многое другое. Так же стало ясно, что человеческие кости отбрасывают более плотную тень, чем окружающие мягкие ткани, что до сих пор и используется в рентгеноскопии. А первый рентгеновский снимок появился в 1895 году – это был снимок рук и мадам Рентген с четко выделяющимся золотым кольцом. Так что впервые именно мужчины увидели женщин «насквозь», а не наоборот.


1. Пенициллин

Alexander Fleming открыл пенициллин в 1928 году. На самом деле он не искал его в то время, а просто исследовал грипп. Он не был очень уж аккуратным, не мыл лабораторную посуду сразу после эксперимента, и не выбрасывал культуры гриппа по 2-3 недели подряд, накапливая на своем рабочем столе по 30-40 чашек одновременно. Так, однажды он в одной из чашек Петри обнаружил плесень, которая, к его удивлению, подавила высеянную культуру бактерии стафилококка. Плесень, которой оказалась заражена культура, относилась к очень редкому виду. Скорее всего, она была занесена из лаборатории, расположенной этажом ниже, где выращивались образцы плесени, взятые из домов больных, страдающих бронхиальной астмой. Флеминг оставил ставшую впоследствии знаменитой чашку на лабораторном столе и уехал отдыхать. Наступившее в Лондоне похолодание создало благоприятные условия для роста плесени, а наступившее затем потепление — для бактерий. Как выяснилось позднее, стечению именно этих обстоятельств было обя зано знаменитое открытие – и не только 20 века – пенициллин, спасший и спасающий до сих пор жизнь и здоровье невероятному числу людей. Когда Флеминг умер, его похоронили в соборе Св. Павла в Лондоне – рядом с самыми почитаемыми британцами, а в Греции день его смерти был объявлен национальный траур.

P.S. Смешно утверждать, что мир обязан открытию пенициллина только лишь неряшливости Александра Флеминга и случайному стечению обстоятельств. Это, как и множество других, с первого взгляда, случайных открытий обязаны заинтересованности и таланту людей, ученых и исследователей. Недостаточно одной фортуны для того, чтобы удивить мир новым открытием – как говорится, «уверенное падение яблока на голову сомневающегося Ньютона несомненно явилось следствием их обоюдной научной зрелости».

----------

